# looking for referral for FM3 agent in La Paz



## elbicho (May 18, 2011)

Hello

I am looking for an agent to handle my application for FM 3 rentista here in La Paz.

Thanks


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

The process is pretty straightforward in La Paz, so you probably don't need an agent unless your circumstances are unusual somehow. I'm sure there are agents, but I don't know anyone who uses one. I'll keep eyes and ears open, though.


----------

